
Catheter navigates autonomously inside hearts in preclinical tests - dusenberrymw
https://hms.harvard.edu/news/first-medical-robotics
======
est31
Previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19832908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19832908)

------
hellllllllooo
OPs HN title:

> Autonomous Driving Inside the Heart

HN title is different from the article and frankly terrifying given the state
of autonomous driving

~~~
ericpauley
Agreed. The subtitle "Catheter navigates autonomously inside hearts in
preclinical tests" would be far more accurate and less click baity.

------
wendyshu
My friend's catheter has full self-driving hardware but hasn't downloaded the
auto-pilot software update yet.

~~~
snr
Yeh. But trust me, it'll be ready to be on market in 3 months.

